# Game 38: Heat @ Bucks (1/7 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, January 7, 2011 | 8:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st game of a 5 game road trip. Heat go for their 12th straight road win, 20th win in their last 21 games.

Bucks have had a tough week of games. @ Miami, @ Orlando, and now Miami at home.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Might go for a few hours sleep when I get in from work and then set an alarm for 1.30AM to watch this one. We should be able to string together some more wins in this road trip. It's not that hard until we get to Chicago.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If we lose this ****, a player gets left in Milwaukee.

The Bucks are a bunch of no talent hacks.

EDIT:

:flay:

*****es.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Smithi - so abusive


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully 'Bron has a typical Milwaukee game, and Dwyane, too. Funny that they're probably the two greatest nemesis's of the Bucks in their hometown.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay so I feel very dumb as I thought the game was tonight, so I drunk a few Red Bull's, and its 20 past midnight and I'm wide awake, with no basketball to watch. 

:nonono:

I'm just glad I found out now and not in an hour or so.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FX™;6452487 said:


> Okay so I feel very dumb as I thought the game was tonight, so I drunk a few Red Bull's, and its 20 past midnight and I'm wide awake, with no basketball to watch.
> 
> :nonono:
> 
> I'm just glad I found out now and not in an hour or so.


:rotf:

Go run it off.

I wish the game was tonight I'm bored as hell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that sucks :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

On a better (or maybe worse) note, it's my Dad's 40th birthday tonight, so I'm likely to be pretty damn drunk when it comes to 1.30 gametime. I'll try and control myself.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Lebron vid is insane. 

Wade snubbed Beas on a fastbreak so bad :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When Lebron has that outside J going, its just amazing to watch. Even more amazing than he already is to watch.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm exhausted from work and all the partying this week. Gonna make it a home night tonight... yeah, on a Friday night. I know!

Gonna watch this when I get back from the pool.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hopefully Lebron makes Squash 6 go home crying tonight. I'll only be able to catch the end of the game goin to the movies, LETS GO HEAT


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I <3 Jagerbombs. 

Back from the party with 30 minutes to spare before the game. Too hungry. Let's go Heat.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I've decided I'm going to watch the game but not post much because it's far too much effort.

I've also decided I'm not going to football (soccer) training tomorrow because I'd rather stay at home and be in bed at 10AM.

I've also also decided, my mum is going to make me bacon sandwiches tomorrow and bring them to me in bed, about 12PM. That's my best decision of the night.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

LeBron has ALWAYS gone off in the Bradley, I don't get it. And you think Dwyane would be more polite when balling near his collegiate stomping grounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow start on offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits his 1st 2 outside J's.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

36 Karat said:


> LeBron has ALWAYS gone off in the Bradley, I don't get it. And you think Dwyane would be more polite when balling near his collegiate stomping grounds.


Why are they booing Wade then?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Great outlet by Z there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice back to back defensive plays by Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2LBJ alleyoop


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW Arroyo with a sick alley to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh looses the ball, then picks up his 2nd foul and will have to come out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Why are they booing Wade then?


I dont get this. Wade always talks about how much love he has for Milwaukee and he also does so much for Marquette.

But I think last time they said he got cheered during intro's then they booed him during the game. Maybe it was the same tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Silly foul by Bosh but that was a pretty good setup from Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice play drawn up right there. Dwyane got it from Carlos on the dribble handoff then drove and hit a cutting Lebron on the baseline.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey now, that looked like a legit offensive play with the handoff to Wade who hits Lebron on the backdoor cut


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible rebounding there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has a tendency to leak out on a fastbreak before we've secured the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan hits a J!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dampier2Howard

wait, what?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Friggin Chalmers, ugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Juwan + 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Juwan. Talk about an offensive explosion


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan thinks he's out there with Rose and Webber right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan drawing the charge too!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan draws the charge. He's taking over


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Damp

Damp finishing. What is going on?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Lebron just got fouled before the light came on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great quarter.

Sometimes I still bug out seeing Lebron with 'Miami' across his chest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-18 Miami after 1

Good 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's Mike Miller?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333 again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Too bad Brockman didn't draw blood there, game would have been over


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Very true :laugh:

Brockman


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice floater by Mario. Contested too


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow nice floater by Chalmers. Unselfish basketball all around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, a 7-0 CDR run.

Guy is so unconventional in everything he does.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work guys...ugh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh just cant hit that J tonight.

9-0 Bucks run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh misses again, but gets the rebound and putback.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333 off the Wade offensive rebound


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Bosh - picks up his 3rd


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh having a rough game so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets his 3rd foul. Really quiet game for him tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3rd for Rio now too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario now picks up his 3rd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario picks up 3 now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet move by Lebron in the post


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can you imagine if we had Bogut on this side...damn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucks have only 40 points, but are shooting 49%. This is the worst shooting team in the league. Hopefully they start playing like it soon.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

CDR is just killing us and keeping them in the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carlos with the horrible pass


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo just ruined Lebron's block!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This has been a very bad close to the quarter


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo is going to have to work Miller in at some point. We are sacrificing future wins the longer we delay this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful close to the quarter - Lebron is the only dude ballin right now

Wade playing terrible too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-48 Miami at the half

Horrible close to the quarter. CDR is keeping this a close game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bucks gaining some momentum. Hopefully we don't go through a 3rd quarter drought like we used to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need Bosh to get going in the 2nd half.


Bucks shot 11-19 in the 2nd quarter. Unacceptable.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We suck.

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Carlos to start the 2nd half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CDR can do no wrong tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Bosh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh is waaaay off tonight. Seems like when he's off, he always has trouble controlling the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon Miami, wake the **** up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Z


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CDR would look good off our bench. 

Anyone getting the sense Z wants to cede his starting role?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with the pump fake then slow motion drive to the rim :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, now I'm catching up on my DVR and see he's balling


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is killing us right now.

Bad shot by Wade.

Salmons comes back and makes it a 4pt game.

Heat gotta wake up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

God awful D. God awful O.

We can't just expect the 3rd quarter to be demolition hour every game. Gotta take it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice J Bosh lets get going here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Chris...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow that was a ridiculously bad possession, how can Wade and Lebron be so lazy in coming to get the ball?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat look awful on offense tonight


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is humiliating. A kitten shall die for this and Chris Bosh has to click the button on the blender.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh wasn't fouled there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnovers are starting to pile up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody care to provide a short summary of the first half? Just got home.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What was Arroyo trying to do on that play there? They got bailed out with a defensive 3 but jeez


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, tough J by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a ridiculous shot by LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He was NOT in the act of shooting that...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Juwan...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing bull**** refs. What a crap call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He wasn't shooting, but Juwan still made that an easy mistake for the refs. Dude sucks. He had a great stretch last year, but 17 is one too many. Waive please. I'd rather see Varnado out there ****ing up and bricking J's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-72 Miami after 3

Wade and Bosh have been pretty horrible tonight. Hopefully they break out of it at the beginning of this 4th quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How are we leading this? 

Wade is 2/11 and Bosh is 3/11. It's a miracle we're even in this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Or...hello? Joel at the 4?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew Damp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp finishes again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CDR is just not missing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J off the glass by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade gambles. CDR scores. Come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is still cold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CDR is still on fire


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looked like Wade got mugged there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like some more cheerleaders on the opponents broadcast team. So much for professionalism.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need Wade to wake up here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bull ****ing ****


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow these refs are cheats.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Suck it up Wade, play like a basketball player out there, not Maggette


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Either Dwyane was hit on the hand or wasn't hit at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is just way off tonight. He might not be getting calls, but he's missing a bunch of close shots at the rim that he normally makes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane's playing dumb mad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im gonna punch something in a minute


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bench Wade. He's still thinking about fouls that may or may not have happened. Tired of that ****.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This **** has fallen apart and Wade is just throwing tantrums out there. Lebron needs to take control of this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to control his anger right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are falling apart right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

STFU MARIO!

GET YOUR **** TOGETHER YOU STUPID ASS HACKS!

:flay:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario what are you doing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What an absolute bull**** call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When Rio's bad, he's Riiiiiiio bad....

sorry


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're down to 41% on the night, compared to the Bucks 48%.

We're gonna lose if we keep this crap up.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wade County said:


> What an absolute bull**** call.


are you serious?.. he stuck his leg out and kicked boykins who was going right past him.. chalmers is an idiot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> What an absolute bull**** call.


I've seen it made before, and apparently its something they're trying to get rid of, because of the Kobes and Bowens and whatnot who kick out to draw fouls. Chalmers was clearly looking for contact on that play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Run some legit sets with Bosh and play something more controlled


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CDR is having the game of his life


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gtfo Cdr.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Put in Eddie House to destroy CDR on a flagrant.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've gone away from everything that makes us a good team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron leaks out too early again. Hate when he does that.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Arroyo-Wade-James-Bosh-Anthony please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mario keeps looking like he's gonna do something stupid. Spo needs to learn how to be flexible in these situations. Neither he nor Dwyane have the look of closers right now, but obviously Dwyane needs to stay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses another one close to the basket. Unreal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6pts in the 4th. Are you kidding me?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously will you use Chris Bosh, Milwaukee is eating up this amateur praying for the foul call ****


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF was that Bron!?

Refs and clearly not giving the fouls our way, just drive move the ball around to the open man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really dumb basketball being played


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Times like these you wish that Mike Miller was ingrained in this team.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Who the hell blocks a Bosh fadeaway?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally makes a basket. My goodness.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally Wade makes a shot near the rim


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

D ****ing Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And-1!

*absolute silence from the Bucks announcers*

About time they STFU and quit b****ing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the tip in off the Wade miss. Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh is beasting right now

Wow that was a really dangerous save by Wade, got lucky there


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DEEEEEEEFENSE!

:flay:

LET'S GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Carlos has missed 2 big 3's in the last minute.

Gotta go to Bosh there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont like 'Royo taking either of those 3's. Maybe the first, but the second could have been a better shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks announcers are pretty damn annoying. Gonna be a big last minute.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice hustle Carlos


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great hustle


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh come on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus Christ. Lebron was mugged.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, CDR. Now you decide to miss?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, that should have been a foul. Whatever, **** you CDR


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HUGE missed free throws by CDR. Phew.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG. That is just unbelievable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Douglas-Roberts must feel like **** after playing an incredible game and then choking. Good win for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've shot 2 more free throws than the Bucks all game. How so? We attack the basket all the time!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Basel said:


> Douglas-Roberts must feel like **** after playing an incredible game and then choking. Good win for the Heat.


Dont speak too soon. I dont need a jinx! :starwars:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Basel said:


> Douglas-Roberts must feel like **** after playing an incredible game and then choking. *Good win for the Heat.*


I see what you're trying to do there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Go to BOSH!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> We've shot 2 more free throws than the Bucks all game. How so? We attack the basket all the time!


So do they, we always seem to have issues playing defense against the Bucks without fouling


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Dont speak too soon. I dont need a jinx! :starwars:


You're a mod! Delete his post! NOOOWWWWWW! FOR THE TEAM!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

God, this is killing me. We lose this ima have a crap rest of my day!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, we went to Bosh...sorta...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh fouled. 

Lets go Bosh. Ice this ****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ had Z before that timeout.

Scary pass to Bosh on try #2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big free throws by CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SWished both.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Seal that **** Chris


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Smithi


BOOOOOSH!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF? Suns started the Knicks game with:

Nash
Childress
Pietrus
Carter
Hill

????


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> :laugh:
> 
> God, this is killing me. We lose this ima have a crap rest of my day!


Don't lie. You're probably cheering for Andrew Bogut.

:starwars:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That is a LATE call


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> WTF? Suns started the Knicks game with:
> 
> Nash
> Childress
> ...


Probably have Pietrus guard Amare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible call. Bosh didnt even move. 

Such a physical game yet they call that...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Late, bail-out call. Bosh was not just straight up, but backward.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

what


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another horrible call...Bosh was there way before Bogut, and in position.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf Carlos


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Omg...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That is ridiculous. Absolute retardness. We're gonna lose this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Its like Chalmers was never benched


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What do people think Spo is saying when he signals the X?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate you so much right now Carlos.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> What do people think Spo is saying when he signals the X?


Do whatever you want


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No pocquito's for you tonight Arroyo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*note: I don't really hate Carlos, but that was sad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boykins are you kidding me


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets not put Eddie House in the game now...who gets last shot?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** does a 5-5 dude make that over a 7-3 Z? 

Just a crazy shot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Guess who's man scores


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Son. Of. A. Bitch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Carlos not only turns it over, but his man scores on him, and he bricks 2 bad threes this quarter?

I hate you Arroyo


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron fader for the win. I feel it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Dwyane, you had the open look!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade was wide open..


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wade couldn't have got a better look than that one. You have to wonder if Lebron woulda hit that


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade couldn't have had a better look.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't believe this ****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why Dwyane? Coldest man in the city. **** man. He didn't even have any balance on that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The ending of the 4th was just like the opposite of the Washington game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No way we should be playing OT right now. Thanks Carlos.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Dont speak too soon. I dont need a jinx! :starwars:





Smithian said:


> I see what you're trying to do there.





Smithian said:


> You're a mod! Delete his post! NOOOWWWWWW! FOR THE TEAM!


:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone still want to argue we couldn't use an upgrade at PG? Just because these two are playing well enough to get by on this roster doesn't mean it'll always work out. We need solid D or O, at least.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Lebron to start the OT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

These refs blow about as much as the Bucks announcers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just awful Wade. C'mon man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane is embarrassing _me _at this point.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers had to go and get a dumb technical and get himself benched


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

boobs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Loss coming. Only LeBron and Bosh can hit shots, and they're hardly getting looks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos you suck!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please keep feeding CB. Honestly.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Just not hitting the shots we need to tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go. Get Bosh in the postvs Ilyasova.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You are lukcy Carlos


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just woke up to see overtime. Damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has been atrocious tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, Carlos!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos redemptioN!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

CARLOS! Totally redeemed himself!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boykins are you kidding me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fading away and off the glass. Wow.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wade better hit these...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You better make atleast 1 of these Wade


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. Would've been awesome if Boykins drilled that 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So he makes the 2 toughest shots of the night, then misses the open 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god boykins just leave us alone please


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How did Boykins miss that? He always seems to do the impossible against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These inbounds passes are giving me a heart attack.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Take that back - Arroyo, dont **** me over again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo coming up big late in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew, Carlos with the ice cold 2 freebies.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami tried its best to give Milwaukee the win, but the Bucks just didn't want it enough.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice FTs Arroyo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Carlos Arroyo Redemption Tour


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> Damn. Would've been awesome if Boykins drilled that 3.


No, no it wouldnt have :nah:

Heat are gonna escape with a win :headbang:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a nice playoff style win. Bosh was huge after an invisible, foul plagued first half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win, thank god!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Great game, super exciting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

AAHHHH!!!! Another game we probably should have lost (see: Washington.) So glad we got it though. What a stresser.

Arroyo and Dwyane are lucky as hell.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Moral loss.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Only caught the last couple of minutes but pretty awesome end. Good to get the win, I'll have to rewatch but sounds like a few of our players may aswell have had a Bucks jersey on?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win with the big 3 going 18-58 and shooting 39% as a team. These are the types of wins the great teams pull out.

8th win in a row. 21 of 22, 12 in a row on the road and 20 games above .500. We havent been here in forever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Can you imagine if we had Bogut on this side...damn


I compiled a shortlist of what I thought at he time were semi-realistic C's we could possibly acquire through trade or eventually free agency, and he was in my top 3. He and the Bucks have played their way out of any sort of imminent parting, however, so the dream is all but dead.

I've always thought his skills would be perfect next to Wade (and Beasley  ). Shame...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its so hilarious watching LeBron walk toward the tunnel, peeling articles and items off him and throwing them to screaming fans. Its moments like that that it continues to sink in more and more. Despite their closeness in talent and skill, its interesting seeing the disparity in overall star power.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

You know you all saw the boobs. Stop trying to act like you didn't.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bogut is the ultimate Heat center. Defense, rebounding, shotblocking, its all there. This scheme would give up like 80 points a game with him at C.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You're right W2B, especially with the sleeew of dumb mistakes and shady calls involved.

But yeah, its nice to be here. 21 of 22 just sounds awesome. When was the last time we _were _20 above?

In a weird way, I hope these guys are using the lady Huskies as an example and inspiration to really, really be great, because they can.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Bogut is the ultimate Heat center. Defense, rebounding, shotblocking, its all there. This scheme would give up like 80 points a game with him at C.


Right? I'd nut over him (no ****, somehow), but I'd also settle for Kaman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> You know you all saw the boobs. Stop trying to act like you didn't.


A couple of rows behind Skiles. You had to be blind to have missed them.

For those curious 

http://twitpic.com/3o0dwu

It was 10 degrees in Milwaukee today. God Bless her... or him  :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone watch Spo on the post game? Ira asked him what the play at the end of the game was cause both Lebron and Wade were open, but Spo didnt wanna tell him :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely a man. AcK!

I paused Spo on TV to listen to CB1 on the radio. "I didn't know Bogut was having a palooza at all." After Jax asked him about Bogut's "rebounding-palooza."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh needs his own weekly show on Lebatard. Dude is subtly funny 

I got him as POTG tonight. Of the 3, he was the biggest late in the game, when it mattered most.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> A couple of rows behind Skiles. You had to be blind to have missed them.
> 
> For those curious
> 
> ...


links not working, but if you cant tell if it was a her or him i probably dont want to see anyway.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

My #1 C would be Dalembert. I think he would be better than Bogut but Bogut would be awesome too.

I guess something like

Dalembert
Bogut
Kaman 

would be my picks.

Sam is a FA this summer.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Also, with the way our PGs are playing, I wouldn't mind throwing our full MLE to Dalembert.

Hopefully with Haslem back, we can gut the glut of big men with Dalembert.

Bosh/UD
Dalembert/Dampier/Pittman

U guys think Big Z still has another year in the tank?

The spacing he provides and chemistry with Lebron is insane though. We would def lose that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sorry Deezy, but in no universe is Dalembert a better C than Bogut. If I could have Bogey on this team without giving up one of the Big 3 - id do it in a heartbeat.

Cost wise though, Dalembert would be a nice pickup in the offseason...or K-Perkins.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not saying that Dalembert is the better player but that he would be the best fit.

Athletic, Long, Shot blocker and rebounder. I might be wrong but I think he is a better shotblocker than Bogut and he rebounds pretty much the same. Bogut has the edge. Sam's athleticism would really work well in Heat system.


----------

